
Why It Was Easier to Be Skinny in the 1980s (2015) - smn1234
https://theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/09/why-it-was-easier-to-be-skinny-in-the-1980s/407974/
======
mullingitover
I'm always immediately skeptical/frustrated/disappointed when a publication
writes a story about scientific research and can't even be bothered to provide
a link to the article they're writing about. That link should be in the first
sentence.

